# Mise à jour 4.3.3 iPad 2 qui plante



## AlabamaTom (21 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous et à toute !

Je viens ici en dernier recours car je n'est rien trouvé ailleurs. Voici donc mon problème :
j'ai voulu hier soir mettre à jour mon iPad 2 qui était sous le firmware 4.3 pour le passé en 4.3.3 j'ai donc utilisé iTunes et suivi la procédure normale...
Seulement voila, la mise à jour est rester bloquer à quelque pour-cent de la fin et n'avancer plus. 

J'ai donc forcé à quitter iTunes et rebranché mon iPad et la bien-sur iTunes m'a indiqué qu'il a détecter un iPad en mode récupération de données et donc rebelote pour la restauration...

Je vais appeler Apple demain soir pour un remplacement car en plus de cela l'iPad à des problèmes de fuite de lumière...

Je voudrais simplement savoir si ce problème est arrivé à d'autre personne et si il est possible de le résoudre.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Juin 2011)

Pourquoi ne fais tu pas une restauration des réglages d'origine ?


----------



## AlabamaTom (21 Juin 2011)

Je veux bien mais lorsque j'allume l'iPad il me demande de le connecter à iTunes et une fois connecté, iTunes propose seulement de le restaurer...


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Juin 2011)

AlabamaTom a dit:


> Je veux bien mais lorsque j'allume l'iPad il me demande de le connecter à iTunes et une fois connecté, iTunes propose seulement de le restaurer...



OK, çà c'est parce que tu es en synchro automatique dès le branchement.
Avant de brancher ton ipad, tu ouvres itunes, tu vas dans:
"Préférences>Appareils" et tu coches: "empêcher la synchronisation automatique des ipod, iphone et ipad" puis tu fermes les préférences.
Ensuite tu connectes ton ipad au mac/PC (si iphoto monte, tu le fermes).
puis dans itunes tu cliques (dans la rubrique "appareils -en dessous de STORE-) sur ton ipad et dans les onglets du haut de fenêtre tu cliques sur "Résumé" (normalement c'est cette fenêtre qui apparait en premier)
Et là, tu cliques sur "RESTAURER"


----------



## AlabamaTom (22 Juin 2011)

Merci pour ton aide, je test ça dès ce soir.


----------



## AlabamaTom (22 Juin 2011)

Bon bah rien à faire quand je le restaure il le met à jour et c'est la que ca bloque...


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Juin 2011)

T'as essayé un hard reset (bouton home et bouton d'allumage enfoncés en même temps pendant quelques secondes) ?


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Juin 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> T'as essayé un hard reset (bouton home et bouton d'allumage enfoncés en même temps pendant quelques secondes) ?



Exact, Pages 214 et 215 du manuel.


----------



## AlabamaTom (23 Juin 2011)

Oui mais toujours le même problème quand iTunes le détecte, il me demande toujours une restauration et une mise à jour.
J'ai donc appeler le SAV Apple et UPS passe demain le chercher. D'autant plus que je voulais de toute façon le renvoyer en SAV à cause des traces blanches sur l'écran le fameux effet mura...

Merci quand même.


----------

